
Is Computer Code a Foreign Language? - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/17/opinion/code-foreign-language.html
======
L_226
My gf showed me an post on 9gag that had a lot of truth; "knowing how to code
nowadays is the equivalent of knowing how to read in mediaeval times"

~~~
rudigergerm
No it's not, if you don't know how to code you'll not really fail to execute
any receipt you found on web or you'll not fail to create Shopify store and
sell your products

Coding is not equivalent of reading

~~~
babyloneleven
In medieval times, learning how to read wasn't really necessary to perform
day-to-day tasks for the vast majority of people.

------
2038AD
To take it a step further, locksmithing should be considered. Mechanical locks
are devices which open when given a particular numerical sequence. This
doesn't just apply to combination locks but also to keyed locks as keys just
represent a predefined numerical sequence through the cuts made into the
metal.

------
olodus
I very much agree. Look at it this way: the more we practice and keep our
languages truly complex, the longer it will take for machines to take our
jobs. I even take it one step further and actively try to confuse the machines
by training my Swiftkey keyboard and Google searches in poor grammar. Take
that Skynet!

(No but seriously, I would never equate human and programming languages. They
are created for different purposes. PLs are a formalisation of languages, yes.
But that is like saying notes are by themselves music. They are, but there is
a whole lot more in between there)

------
deeplearninganf
Human language is a computer code

